# Ballast not setting up



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am curious if I did something wrong. I ballast my track today and its been about 3 hours and it still isn't hardening up.
I but the ballast down... then used a spray bottle with 70% alcohol and some water mixed in... 
Next used a syringe with 50/50 Elmers and water and soaked the track... I then repeated that step with a spray bottle to make sure I really saturated it good...

Maybe its too soon?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, it can take quite some time to dry since the glue is diluted so much.
I allow at least over night and usually more like 24 to 48 hours.

A big factor is the humidity in the room. My layout is in the basement and have a dehumidifier running. This helps.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks!
I was getting worried I diluted the glue too much when I used the sprayer.... if I did by some chance (didn't actually measure 50/50) what would happen?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

It would just take longer to dry and maybe not have every piece of ballast glued down.
After this dries, if the ballast tends to come off if you touch it then just add more diluted glue and let that dry.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep I agree its to soon. I always let mine dry for 24 hours before doing anything with it or near it, and my layout is in the house with heat/AC.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wait till tomorrow it should be as hard as a rock. 24 hrs like said should be good.
Don't play with it while it drys you will mess it up.

If you need to take it off in the future just wet it down good, scrape it up with a putty knife and put it in a strainer to wash it thoroughly. Then dry it and you can use it again.

I don't recommend using your sink to do this, as with plaster your pipes might clog up.
Plaster wash is bad, the glue should rinse out but I don't trust anything like that in my sewer pipes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

70% alcohol? I use a 50-50 mix of white glue and water with a dash of alcohol, probably about 5%. I suspect that the high concentration of alcohol may be affecting the setup of the white glue.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Gunrunnerjohn is correct. With that much alcohol in your mix means till it evaporates then the glue will start to bond and that's after the water also evaporates

I see 2-3 days for full setting


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Water is cheaper as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes that is a lot but it should still dry...eventually.

Maybe by next month.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

While this hobby is tons of fun, one of the toughest things I had to learn was PATIENCE.
In this case, too much alcohol, but it will dry in the next day or two as hard as a rock!
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I also wonder what the concentration of alcohol did to the characteristics of the glue. I don't know that it affects it, but I don't know that it doesn't.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd urge you to get a couple small inexpensive plastic syringes
from a pharmacy. Use one for the alcohol/water (or detergent/water)
and also the 50/50 Elmer's/water. The syringes are less messy and
won't get all over adjacent scenery. Do some practice on spare track and
you'll find you'll just release a few small drops at a time. 

But you don't want to do that 2nd alcohol/water treatment. You don't want
your track to get the habit. 

Don


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone..
I sprayed the ballast first with the alcohol, that was supposed to "pull" the glue mix into the ballast, from what I read.
The glue was a 50/50 mix with water only.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you saying that is 70% alcohol? What is the other 30%? It should be listed.

Read the ingredients, most are denatured with chemicals that eat plastics.

Do you see any other chemicals listed on it.
Ethyl Acetate, Butyl Acetate, MIBK, MEK?

Your safe buying 91% or 99% Isopropanol ,that only has water in it.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't know, it just says 70% by volume
The ballast seems to be hardening up though


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I used straight 70% alcohol to wet the ballast, and then a glue mix of 25% weldbond, 25% water, and 50% 70% alcohol, very little water in my concoction, set time was eight to 12 hours, I like the weldbond because it sets slightly flexible... personal preference.
worked well for me.. I also use the regular 1 litre bottles of Elmer's craft glue sometimes instead of weldbond, but it sets up hard, with virtually no flex, as I use foam for base and all inclines, pressure on the finished ground cover [not the track or ballast], will sometimes cause a little bit of flex and the elmer's will crack and pop off..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The 70% alcohol usually has some undesirable stuff as well as water and alcohol. I'd use the 91% Isopropyl alcohol, it's nothing but alcohol and water. I mix it with the glue about 5%, saves making two passes and works great.


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hardened up now! Thanks fellas


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

lol.... I just read my last post and it didn't sound right at all
Anyway.. tracks running great I cleaned them up and ran the vacuum to get the loose stuff up. I'll post a video tonight of the section I did


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there some hidden meaning?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

midnightmadman29 said:


> Hardened up now! Thanks fellas


You should tell that to your other half. :laugh:


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------

